# Mobility allowance



## JEON50 (23 Feb 2010)

My Local area Medical Doctor has recommended that I receive the mobility allowance, 2 weeks ago the decision is now with the Area HSE official. It wouls make a hugh difference to my life. They said a week, its now almost 3 weeks, and no decision. Can any body advise on time scales, I applied 3 months ago.

How is the nmobility allowance paid, do they back date it ?


----------



## pudds (23 Feb 2010)

When an Allowance is approved it is *normally* back dated to the date of your application. But there maybe exceptions I'm not sure.

[broken link removed]


----------



## JEON50 (24 Feb 2010)

I will let you know for future reference, its one of those allowances " Clouded in Mist" While I qualify on medical and means, the decision process is not clear, and there is very little information on the web, or in CI


----------



## pudds (24 Feb 2010)

It would be no harm to ring the HSE and get an update on your application and try and get the name of who ever your talking to, in case you need to follow it up again. Hope you get a happy outcome.


----------



## Don54 (1 Mar 2010)

Mobility Allowance should be back dated to the date of application/medical approval. The means test is similar to the means test for Disability Allowance and any income over the Disability Allowance rate (currently €196.00 for a single person) is assessed as means and in deducted euro for euro from the standard mobility allowance payable.


----------



## JEON50 (1 Mar 2010)

So If I qualify for the E 208 per month, it will be deducted from my disability of 198 per week, so I am no bettrt Off ?


----------



## Don54 (2 Mar 2010)

Well if your only income is €196.00 you will receive the full Mobility Allowance but if your income is say €200 per week you will have 4 euro deducted from your weekly mobility allowance


----------

